# Init-Skripte langsamer / verzögerter Desktop-Start

## sprittwicht

Seit einem der letzten Updates startet mein Xserver deutlich später als vorher.

Das ist besonders nervig, da er erst auf das Timeout eines nicht immer verfügbaren NFS-Shares wartet.

Kann ich irgendwie das alte Verhalten wiederherstellen oder zumindest den Timeout herabsetzen?

----------

## mike155

Spannend. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem - wobei ich nicht sagen kann, ob wir das gleiche Problem haben.

Seit meinem Upgrade von Kernel 4.9.13 auf 4.9.14. startet X nicht mehr. Das Problem tritt auf bei allen Kerneln >= 4.9.14. Mit Kerneln davor habe ich das Problem nicht.

Die Ursache sind folgende 5 Patches von 4.9.14 vom 12 März 2017:

 +++ b/fs/nfs/flexfilelayout/flexfilelayout.c

 +++ b/fs/nfs/nfs42proc.c

 +++ b/fs/nfs/nfs4proc.c

 +++ b/fs/nfs/nfs4xdr.c

 +++ b/fs/nfsd/vfs.c

Sobald ich diese 5 Patches aus dem Kernel 4.9.14 (oder neueren) entferne, startet X. Mit diesen 5 Patches erscheint nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm.

Ich hatte noch keine Zeit, weiter nach der Fehlerursache zu suchen. Was mich wundert ist, dass offenbar sonst niemand diese Probleme hat. Insofern vermute ich, dass ich irgendeine besondere Konfiguration habe, die sonst niemand hat...

----------

## sprittwicht

Denke das ist ein anderes Problem. Mein X startet ja, nur eben später als sonst.

Habe jetzt rc_parallel="YES" gesetzt in /etc/rc.conf und in /etc/init.d/netmount

```

    mount -at $fs

    rc=$?

```

ersetzt durch

```

    ping -c1 {HOST/IP} > /dev/null

    rc=$?

    if [ $rc = 0 ]; then

        mount -at $fs

        rc=$?

    fi

```

Fluppt aber immer noch nicht so schön wie vorher, jetzt hängt er halt bei "Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate'".

Schade, dass das alte Verhalten so ohne Ankündigung und/oder Erklärungen zu möglichen Alternativen umgestellt wurde, zumindest habe ich keine entsprechende eselect news vernommen...

----------

## l3u

Sag halt dem init-System einfach, dass xdm vor netmount gestartet werden muss. Dann rödelt der Kram im Hintergrund, und du bekommst den X-Server auf jeden Fall.

Also sowas wie rc_xdm_before="netmount" oder rc_netmount_after="xdm" in /etc/rc.conf reinschreiben. Ich hatte das selbe Problem mal mit ntpd, und das hat sich so einwandfrei lösen lassen.

An dem init-Script selber würde ich nichts ändern, weil das ja dann mit dem nächsten Update wieder überschrieben wird.

----------

## sprittwicht

Danke für den Tip. Aber da ich bei den Abhängigkeiten überhaupt nicht durchblicke und keine anderen tollen Seiteneffekte provozieren will, lasse ich es jetzt erstmal so.

Zudem scheint es mir logischer, ein nicht erreichbares NFS-Share erst gar nicht zu mounten, anstatt auf irgendeinen Timeout zu warten.

----------

## firefly

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tip. Aber da ich bei den Abhängigkeiten überhaupt nicht durchblicke und keine anderen tollen Seiteneffekte provozieren will, lasse ich es jetzt erstmal so.
> 
> Zudem scheint es mir logischer, ein nicht erreichbares NFS-Share erst gar nicht zu mounten, anstatt auf irgendeinen Timeout zu warten.

 

Nur was ist wenn auf dem NFS server eine FW läuft, welche pings dropped? Dann wird das NFS-Share auch nicht gemounted obwohl das share an sich erreichbar wäre

----------

